# Homestead Bayfront/Black Point



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

CaptT said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience with Bayfront or Black Point? Want to fish the bay tomorrow, don’t want to wait in any crazy lines. Thank you in advance!


Black Point is back to normal for the most part. Plus with a 15-20 forecast tomorrow, you shouldn’t have to worry about a lot of people being there. I’ll be out there myself most likely.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Its not as bad as it was. During the week its mostly dead. 

Little windy tomorrow so the Hialeah bayliner shit show crew will hopefully stay at home


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I would stay away from both on a weekend, I don't care how bad the weather report is. Crandon Park is easier, though fishing in Biscayne Bay in general on the weekend is a SH#& Show.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Homestead bay front is usually much quieter than BP. I live a few minutes from BP and before heading there I take the golf cart down there to check it out before getting stuck in line


----------



## Froth Café (Sep 13, 2020)

William Odling said:


> Its not as bad as it was. During the week its mostly dead.
> 
> Little windy tomorrow so the Hialeah bayliner shit show crew will hopefully stay at home


That was quite funny and very accurate.


----------

